# Other Pets > Birds >  I swear he followed me home!

## rabernet

At the very least, he separated me from a bit of money after I bought his flight cage and a ton of toys and perches to set up and put him in Quarantine from Nugget. 

Here's my no named little monster. Actually, he's a sweet, sweet boy - not as nervous as Nugget is. Very calm and confident little year old boy. Confidently tries out new toys and doesn't avoid them (Nugget needs a day or two to be confident new toys aren't going to eat her). 

He even is willing to come out of his cage and snuggle with me. Took me about two weeks before Nugget would even take a safflower seed from me - he took one when I first offered. 

Cute name suggestions appreciated! I'm liking Baboo (or Babu), but not sure yet. He sort of looks like a Howard. I keep asking him "what your name is????" LOL

Camera shots are all I have.

----------


## JLC

:Surprised:  What have you done???  :ROFL: 

He's ADORABLE!!! I can't wait to meet him someday!! 

Are you worried at all that he and Nugget will bond and then you'd be the third-wheel of the family? 

I'll have to study his pics and see if I can come up with any clever name suggestions.  :Very Happy:

----------

rabernet (12-05-2010)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Jefferson ~ A type of peach  :Smile: 

He's a cutie!

----------

rabernet (12-05-2010)

----------


## rabernet

> What have you done??? 
> 
> He's ADORABLE!!! I can't wait to meet him someday!! 
> 
> Are you worried at all that he and Nugget will bond and then you'd be the third-wheel of the family? 
> 
> I'll have to study his pics and see if I can come up with any clever name suggestions.


Nope - not worried about that. He has his own cage, and she has her own. He's in the living room, she's in the bedroom. They'll be allowed to meet and have shared and supervised play times once quarantine is over, but I won't be housing them together.  :Smile: 

I went to the same show I got Nugget from to pick up food, but I had in my mind that I was ready for another one if I fell in love. The last time I went, there were very few lovebirds. 

This time, there were a lot, but there were some questionable breeders with rough looking lovies that I just skipped and didn't even ask to hold, even though some were pretty - but they had some really rough tail feathers. 

This little guy had personality plus, and they knew for sure that he was a male. I asked to hold him, and he didn't freak out like younger babies do because they are so scared. The breeder said he was really sweet and that he didn't bite either. 

My friend Ashley who met me there said she thought he was the prettiest lovie at the show. 

Took me several weeks to build trust with Nugget, this guy is so easy going, we've already had a few visits. 

He and Nugget are contact calling to each other throughout the day.

----------


## rabernet

These are names I've liked (from looking at bird name sites)

Cosmo
Skylar
Pixel
Gizmo
Baboo
Babalou
Solomon
Puck
Zeebo
Ollie
Teko
Teak
Norbert
Huey (he really looks like a Huey to me! LOL)
Taboo
Pistachio (kinda digging this name too).

----------


## JLC

I get so envious of your little zoo sometimes!!  :Embarassed: 

Some name thoughts: 

The Brave and Gallant Sir Hopcelot
Casanova
Romeo

 :Very Happy:

----------

rabernet (12-05-2010)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Cute little bird. He looks like a Steve to me. lol

Seriously I like Baboo

----------


## sookieball

i love peach face lovers!


well i would say he sure is making love to the camera, 

so maybe a model name. 

maybe fred.     after Right Said Fred "im too sexy for my shirt"

----------

rabernet (12-05-2010)

----------


## JLC

> so maybe a model name.


Fabio!!  :Very Happy:

----------

rabernet (12-05-2010)

----------


## Morbo

I suggeste Zoolander! It looks like he is ready to give you the Blue steel look  :ROFL:

----------

rabernet (12-05-2010)

----------


## Louis Kirkland

He's a cute little fella Robin.  Congrats!  

Of the names you listed I like Gizmo the best.  Just for giggles I'll throw one out......Picasso.

Good luck with your name quest.

----------

rabernet (12-05-2010)

----------


## JLC

> Of the names you listed I like Gizmo the best.


Gizmo IS pretty darned cute!!  :Very Happy:

----------

rabernet (12-05-2010)

----------


## rabernet

> He's a cute little fella Robin.  Congrats!  
> 
> Of the names you listed I like Gizmo the best.  Just for giggles I'll throw one out......Picasso.
> 
> Good luck with your name quest.


You need a sweet little single lovebird! :nods:

----------


## AaronP

Nice!  I am seriously considering a Eclectus...

----------


## Boanerges

Well at least it was a very cute boy that followed you home Robin  :Very Happy:

----------


## redstormlax12

His name should be....Tim......Tim the Enchanter. Haha.

But congrats on the addition. I've always loved birds. We've had mammals, amphibians, of course reptiles, fish, but never birds.

----------


## Louis Kirkland

> You need a sweet little single lovebird! :nods:


No thank you very much!  We used to have a couple of Lovebirds.  Those two had a peculiar way of showing their "love".  Ouch!!!   :Surprised:

----------


## rabernet

> No thank you very much!  We used to have a couple of Lovebirds.  Those two had a peculiar way of showing their "love".  Ouch!!!


I told you - it's because you had a pair! 

Get a single sweetie pie - you saw how sweet Nugget is. And this boy is just as sweet!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

He is a cutie 

I am so glad I have no responsibility whatsoever this time  :Very Happy: 

Any plans for babies in the future? You know I would take one of your hand in a heart beat even if raised by mama  :Wink:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

What a cute and beautiful bird!  I have always wanted a bird but my boyfriend isn't to keen on the idea, I am just glad that he tolerates my addiction to ball pythons!  I will be getting more snakes one day and he deals with this very well.

----------

